# Temperature Control Mods



## BuzzGlo (7/5/15)

So ever since I tried the smoke m80 with a goblin I've been itching for a temp control mod. 

Last week I tried the lemo 2 nickol build on the sx-mini that was amazing. 

So now i'm close to, I've got about a 1k(/5k) left on my annual budget for vaping and wondering what to do. 

m80 
DNA40 ( I think this is temp control ) 

thats within my budget.

Hold out a while and break the buget for one of these 

IPV4
SX-Mini

Some other option. I'm big eleaf fan at the moment. would probably go that way if they had temp control.


----------



## Riddle (7/5/15)

Haven't owned any of those. But it the looks department I'll go with the sx mini.


----------



## Jakey (7/5/15)

Lol @BuzzGlo


----------



## Ccoetzee (7/5/15)

Howsit Buzzglo

I bought the M80 over the weekend from VapeMOB, very impressed with the device! If you look at it as just a high wattage device its already great value for money, 80W and 2 built in 18650's, never mind the temp function! The battery life is stellar, vaping on a Kanger Subtank (1.2ohm)at 30W I get about 2 days!

In terms of temperature sensing there are pro's and con's, it does not work in the same way as a Evolve/Yihi chip. With wet cotton it holds the temperature perfectly and senses when it goes dry due to the sharp increase of temp and then cuts off. This is very helpful when dripping, but I don't use it with my tanks due to a substantial ramp up time, which would be my first con. Second con is that it doesn't withstand the dry cotton test seeing as it only looks at dramatic changes in the temp, so if its already dry and you take a hit its gonna buuuurn.

Final is the battery draining very quickly after 50% and then shuts of unexpectedly at around 12%.. Hopefully there are more firmware updates rectifying this!

Big pro is that the temp "sensing" works on both Kanthal and Nickel, first device to do so I believe!

I can't comment on the DNA or Yihi devices, but what I've read they seem amazing! Goodluck with your purchase, let us know what you decided on! I would have loved to go that route but my budget was also 1k!

Regards

Chris

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ccoetzee (7/5/15)

Oh and make sure you get the Version 0006

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (7/5/15)

@Jakey 

What an istick 30w, temp control mod, lemo 2, subtank mini, and 1 dripper.

maybe a goblin v2. Then i'm sorted for the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (7/5/15)

Ccoetzee said:


> Howsit Buzzglo
> 
> I bought the M80 over the weekend from VapeMOB, very impressed with the device! If you look at it as just a high wattage device its already great value for money, 80W and 2 built in 18650's, never mind the temp function! The battery life is stellar, vaping on a Kanger Subtank (1.2ohm)at 30W I get about 2 days!
> 
> ...



Thank man thats very helpful. 

"Big pro is that the temp "sensing" works on both Kanthal and Nickel, first device to do so I believe!"

Can anyone confirm this cos then i'm sold on the m80. 

dunno if i'm ready for nickel building yet.


----------



## Yiannaki (7/5/15)

Calling @free3dom to add to the M80 temp control with kanthal discussion

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Morne (7/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Thank man thats very helpful.
> 
> "Big pro is that the temp "sensing" works on both Kanthal and Nickel, first device to do so I believe!"
> 
> ...


YEah.... im also keen to know!


----------



## Jakey (7/5/15)

smok has their interpretation of temp sensing in the m80. Its not true temp sensing and behaviour is a bit iffy at times. But it works. And does giv a pretty decent vape. I say you go for the m80. At At its price point you going to struggle to match it Plus there's no need to invest in batts and a charger. I say m80. Amd yes both

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (7/5/15)

Thats from my limited knowledge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (7/5/15)

Jakey said:


> Thats from my limited knowledge



True not like you know much about this, very limited knowledge. IPV4 is the unknown. 

I was thinking the ipv4 with the new 18650's.


----------



## VandaL (7/5/15)

The DNA and SX350J seem to be very accurate chips, with the DNA being underpowered and the 350J being slight overpowered(which I prefer tbh). While the IPV4 seems terribly inccurate on the VW side.



Also check this out:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (7/5/15)

And i would run and say sx mini but thats not within budget, ipv4 to my understanding hasnt ironed.out their issues with the temp feature. Remember to add about 600 to the budget of the ipv for batts and charger.


----------



## BuzzGlo (7/5/15)

Jakey said:


> And i would run and say sx mini but thats not within budget, ipv4 to my understanding hasnt ironed.out their issues with the temp feature. Remember to add about 600 to the budget of the ipv for batts and charger.



ipv has a charger its just separate to usb ( from what I seen)


----------



## Jakey (7/5/15)

Ideally you dont wanna be charging two 18650s from your mod all the time. Aint nobody got time for that


----------



## VandaL (7/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> ipv has a charger its just separate to usb ( from what I seen)


The IPV4 charger is not included with the MOD. I beleive YiHi has a "Balance" charger for it. To be honest I wouldnt trust that onboard charging method as they did it with the IPV 3 and it was a complete flop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ccoetzee (7/5/15)

Jakey said:


> Ideally you dont wanna be charging two 18650s from your mod all the time. Aint nobody got time for that



To be honest I was also worried about that, but it depends on how much you vape.. For my vaping habits this is more than enough battery life and if it dies I have a little 30W Sigelei backup. I just pop it into a wall plug when I go to bed.


----------



## free3dom (7/5/15)

I was paged 

The M80 does no form of sensing whatsoever as far as I can tell (regardless of whether you are using kanthal/nickel wire). The videos showing it somehow cuts off due to dryness are wrong, it cuts out after 10-12 seconds regardless of dry/wet wick.

Basically it's an algorithmic form of temperature control, likely developed by testing how long at various power levels it takes to ramp up to a certain temperature. The way it works is it evens out the vape by applying varying amounts of power throughout your draw (in effect emulating what the joules mode does on a proper sensing mod like the YiHi chips).

So you can think of it as a poor man's temp device. The interesting part is that it actually does work to some degree and delivers a noticeably smoother vape than with direct power. 

Personally I really enjoy the device and for the price it's a real bargain. If you are on a budget the only other one I can recommend would be the IPV4, which will be about 1.5 times the price (including batteries) - this one should do proper temp sensing, but will require nickel wire to do so.

Basically, if you want a mod that emulates (quite successfully) the effects of temp sensing (without dry hit protection) get the M80 - it's a stellar device 

Now if you'll excuse me I have to get back to the operating room @Yiannaki

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (12/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> So ever since I tried the smoke m80 with a goblin I've been itching for a temp control mod.
> 
> Last week I tried the lemo 2 nickol build on the sx-mini that was amazing.
> 
> ...


I recently purchased an ipv4 and I'm very pleased, the temp. cont. works great, the Yi hi chip is top notch 100w, for the price you can't go wrong.Hope you enjoy whatever you choose .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (12/6/15)

While on this topic there are now 2 more cheaper temp control mods. Ehpro and invader mini.

Can anybody ccomment on these? Quality and performance.


----------



## BuzzGlo (12/6/15)

Oh wow I forgot about this thread, 

Update I purchased the Ehpro spd a5 running a smurf on there( I havent looked into batteries, I just know the sizes they put out certain amps and mph means how long they last, but i dont know the specs of the top of my head and what difference that makes) 

Planning on getting the joytech evic vt blah blah blah, 

The SPD works nicely close to the DNA 40 menu and functionality, smoothens out the vape, dry cotton test singes the cotton but doesnt set it on fire, wet cotton test works well no singing of the cotton. 

Battery last exactly the wrong amount of time for me. 220c 35w 0.14 ohm coil and I get a day and half of battery life. I'd prefer 2 days. I only charge my battery when its kla. there is overhang on with 23 mm+ tanks about a 1mm worth. Its not the end of the world. 

So i'm selling my is30w. The first device I had, The rock behind my vape. I think that should give you an indication as to how happy I am with this mod. 

Note: 
ohm limit on the SPD A5 0.1 - so get 28g ni200 upwards, I'm working with 26g and I hate it.
Nickels an anoyance in this cold weather, changing tanks you need to lock in your ohms and it reads about 0.02 lower in this cold then what i built, which leads to under performance. So then you fire your coil let it cool a bit, take of the tank, put it back on, read the coil if it sits at what you know it should be. carry on and your cape is cool.

Also 0.12 - 0.18 is suppose to the sweet spot. which I can agree on my 0.1 ohm build didnt work so lekkah.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (12/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I only charge my battery when its kla.


@BuzzGlo Only charging the battery when it is dead will shorten the life of the battery a lot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (12/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Oh wow I forgot about this thread,
> 
> Update I purchased the Ehpro spd a5 running a smurf on there( I havent looked into batteries, I just know the sizes they put out certain amps and mph means how long they last, but i dont know the specs of the top of my head and what difference that makes)
> 
> ...



Thanks man. With regards to build quality and design? I think the price is excellent but is it durable?


----------



## BuzzGlo (12/6/15)

kimbo said:


> @BuzzGlo Only charging the battery when it is dead will shorten the life of the battery a lot.



Thanx I've been questioning myself regarding this since I read <a href="http://mybroadband.co.za/news/smart...make-your-smartphone-battery-last-longer.html" target="_blank" class="externalLink">this</a> article.

Bleah mods fix this for me. Idk how to use this.


----------



## BuzzGlo (12/6/15)

Riddle said:


> Thanks man. With regards to build quality and design? I think the price is excellent but is it durable?



Its solid, When you have some time and your in my area come try it out. 

I'm in emmarentia ext close to beyers naude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (12/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Its solid, When you have some time and your in my area come try it out.
> 
> I'm in emmarentia ext close to beyers naude



Awesome. I think I do still have your number. Will let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> ipv has a charger its just separate to usb ( from what I seen)


You need a 9v cable and according to P. Bursardo it's safe,if you trust on board charging.Personally I always use my Nitecore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

